# first time on southwest chief



## Jon (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey everyone,

This winter, right after Christmas, me and a buddy will be traveling on the southwest chief train #4 from LAX to Kansas city, with a connection in Kansas city. We'll be traveling in a sleeper.

It'll be my second time riding on a long distance train. I rode the Coast Starlight before, in coach class. I think my buddy never rode a train before.

If any of you traveled on SWC, what should I expect? Is the on time performance decent? Any suggestions you'd have regarding taking this train?


----------



## wjh2 (Aug 8, 2015)

The on time performance can hit or miss. The SWC's arrival into KC traveling east has lately been about 2 hours late.

Kansas City Union Station is a neat place to visit. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2015)

Please consider joining AU as a member, its Free and you can read tons of trip reports, many tips on train travel, first time rider info, ask questions, take part in discussions and share your expierences!


----------



## rusty spike (Aug 8, 2015)

The scenic part of your trip, if SWC is on time will be Glorietta and Raton Passes in Northern New Mexico. It's a good time to be in the Sightseer Lounge car. Raton Pass is the highest point on the former Santa Fe Railroad. The California deserts and Kansas plains are crossed in darkness so you won't miss much there. Albuquerque is a crew-change/refueling stop so you will have ample time to detrain and stretch your legs.

Hopefully your KCY connection isn't too tight as the on-time performance of this train has been pretty dismal. If you are connecting in KCY to another Amtrak (Mo River Runner to STL) the morning train is a pretty tight connection.

But Kansas City Union Station (now home to a science museum) has been fully restored and a nice place to spend some time.

edited for typo


----------



## Jon (Aug 8, 2015)

My connection in Kansas city is not tight. I'm scheduled for the later train on the Missouri river runner, Amtrak wouldn't book me on the morning train and understandably so. However I'm paying full fare for that connection which is refundable/can be exchanged. So if we make it on time (or close to it) we can possibly rebook for the morning train, only if there's room onboard. The preferred option is to make that morning connection, but I'm booked for the later one in case that does not happen.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds like a wise decision on the Missouri River Runner connection. As was mentioned, the ABQ stop can sometimes last 30-45 minutes if train is on time and a good opportunity to walk the platform, perhaps enjoy some Native American crafters who sometimes set up on the platform. Raton Pass is a must see from the SSL car. And the western New Mexico desert is a nice view while having breakfast in the diner if train is on time


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't carry a lot of cash, and if cops board in Albuquerque and ask to search your bags, politely say no (unless they have a warrant).


----------

